

Creative Destruction: How Entrepreneurs and the Internet Disrupt Old Industries - markbao
http://journal.markbao.com/2009/11/creative-destruction-entrepreneurs-internet-disrupt-old-industries/

======
IMorgothI12
Can anyone recommend a vc or angel that invests in gambling startups?

